# Whose Doing Great Regional Theater These Days?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

As an old hand at the Hartford Stage Company in Hartford, CT, I really appreciate quality regional theater. Anyone in Minn, San Diego or Nashville, etc... doing terrific work these days?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

How about Stage West in Mississauga, Ontario? I was tracking down Peter Scolari online and discovered that he's doing _Boeing Boeing_ and is the only consistently praised part of the production.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

If you're in Hartford I hope you get over to Yale Rep. I've seen some great theater there (and I'm not just saying that because my son is a student there and has built some of the shows). 

This spring: Death of a Salesman.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Seattle actually has a thriving theatre scene and it's been going strong for many years. 
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## vgold479 (Dec 22, 2008)

*I am so glad I found your article! Great information!.*

I am so glad I found your article! Great information!.___________________________________________________________________Gaia Gold Dofus Kamas Dofus Power Leveling


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Guthrie Theater*

https://www.guthrietheater.org/

MinnMD


----------



## apachecadillac (Nov 15, 2008)

The Guthrie is good. For several years I was involved with Artists' Repertory Theatre in Portland, OR, and the Guthrie were an aspirational exemplar. In the Pacific Northwest, Oregon Shakespeare Festival in Ashland, OR now runs nine months of the year and is also very strong. And I've got to put a plug in for Portland's Artist Rep, of course.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Midland Community Theatre in Midland Tx., is now performing the first community theatre production of Les Miserables, and later this season they are doing Rent. Pretty amazing for West Texas:teacha:

Mark S.


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Cincinnati, Ohio has a surprisingly good theater scene, considering its size and location. Cincinnati's Playhouse in the Park has won several Tony's, one for Best Regional Theater. Several other smaller theaters, like Ensemble Theater of Cincinnati and Cincinnati Shakespeare Company, do great work too.

A bit north, in Wooster, Ohio, is the Ohio Light Opera Company, which is one of the few places in the world performing strictly light opera (G&S, Kalman, etc.). You can see stuff that there that just isn't performed anywhere else, and the productions are (generally) very charming.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to give some attention to the Ohio Light Opera Co in Wooster, OH. I've never seen them, but their recordings are highly regarded and the photos I've seen suggest first rate productions of neglected classics in the genre. (Note: just saw someone else above mentioned them so just add me to the recommenders!)


----------



## Kyle E. (Jan 15, 2010)

apachecadillac said:


> The Guthrie is good. For several years I was involved with Artists' Repertory Theatre in Portland, OR, and the Guthrie were an aspirational exemplar. In the Pacific Northwest, Oregon Shakespeare Festival in Ashland, OR now runs nine months of the year and is also very strong. And I've got to put a plug in for Portland's Artist Rep, of course.


I've got a season pass at the Guthrie and am very happy with it.


----------

